# Surfside Mile Marker 6 3-22-15



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Headed to west end of Galveston but when I got to San Louis bridge the roads to the beach were full of water from Saturdays rain. Went over the bridge to Surfside and hit the beach and fyi there is very little sand left on that side of the bridge. Hit the beach a little way down from mile marker 6 and started fishing around 7:45 am I had picked up some live crab and dead shrimp. Water conditions were awesome and I was hopeful. Never had a hit all day on the crab I was catching 8-10" whiting every cast on the bait rod and so baited one pole with whiting head.Caught a few sheepshead in the 11- 13" range no keepers Started catching black drum from 16" to 25" on dead shrimp on the bait rod so had a great day on the beach since it was my first this year prolly would have caught more quality fish but my good luck GF stayed home. Good luck and tight lines..


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Dan that water and beach look real good. Nothing wrong with catching a little something to go along with a great day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great trip! Thanks for posting. That surf looked great!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Great day on beach. I love to catch whiting and they make great tacos!'


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. I can't believe you didn't catch anything on crab, looks like the water was to calm for the bigger drum and reds.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I have fished that same spot last three times with fresh caught crab and have not gotten anything worthwhile. Dropped past 3rd bar also lines in the second and only whiting caught in the first. Anyway looks like a nice calm day. We keep going though! hopefully it picks up.


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Nice report. I can't believe you didn't catch anything on crab, looks like the water was to calm for the bigger drum and reds.


 I can not believe it either. After looking at your post of Sargent I can say that you were one of my inspirations to make the trip. Next time I need to go to Sargent and see if I can take lessons from you. Of course I do like eating the small fish.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I fished yesterday on the Galveston side and had about the same results. Not sure where all the small whiting came from. I also caught small whiting non-stop. The whiting were a lot bigger just a week ago, maybe just the water temp increase from last week.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice report! I am much closer to Surfside so my first trip might be in the same area. Thanks for sharing the report. I need to get my line wet soon...


----------

